# De Rosas just became harder to get in the US



## jaxxon (Jul 22, 2004)

I heard through Competitive Cyclist (who have removed all DeRosa's from their site), that DeRosa no longer allows online sales. Glad I got mine before having to pay full retail !! May be the reason they switched US distributors this year? Anyone else have any info?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't know...haven't heard anything. DeRosas haven't been all that popular in the last few years. I hardly ever see one, unless I happen to look down at my top tube. Cannondale really frowns on web sales, too.


----------



## JTC (Nov 4, 2004)

Good! I bought a Colnago years ago and then started seeing them everywhere. Bought a Pinarello and the same thing happened. Just bought a Derosa, so I hope I don't see them all over the place any time soon.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

JTC said:


> Good! I bought a Colnago years ago and then started seeing them everywhere. Bought a Pinarello and the same thing happened. Just bought a Derosa, so I hope I don't see them all over the place any time soon.


How do you think it compares to your other bikes? I've had mine for 10 years. I originally bought it just because it fit me well, & had the geometry I wanted. Colnago & Pinarello have top tubes that are too short fot me, so I've never been on either one. Assuming that they fit you all right, I'm curious as to how they compare.


----------



## JTC (Nov 4, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> How do you think it compares to your other bikes? I've had mine for 10 years. I originally bought it just because it fit me well, & had the geometry I wanted. Colnago & Pinarello have top tubes that are too short fot me, so I've never been on either one. Assuming that they fit you all right, I'm curious as to how they compare.


This is my first Derosa, and I have not had a chance to build it up yet. The frame is still in the box. My Colnago was titanium and I enjoyed it, but my Pinarello Prince has always been my favorite ride. I expect the Derosa (Merak) to be similiar to the Pinarello as far as fit goes as well as stiffness and ride, but just looking at the size of the BB area and the tubing, I expect it to be even stiffer. We will see, the Pinarello will be hard to beat.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

post some pictures, even if just the frame.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

JTC said:


> This is my first Derosa, and I have not had a chance to build it up yet. The frame is still in the box. My Colnago was titanium and I enjoyed it, but my Pinarello Prince has always been my favorite ride. I expect the Derosa (Merak) to be similiar to the Pinarello as far as fit goes as well as stiffness and ride, but just looking at the size of the BB area and the tubing, I expect it to be even stiffer. We will see, the Pinarello will be hard to beat.


Thanks JTC. Keep me posted.


----------



## tcrmann (Sep 21, 2005)

*2006 Derosa ' S*

Try ; www.derosa.jp


----------



## tcrmann (Sep 21, 2005)

*2006 derosa ' s*

Check out ; www.derosa.jp.com Updated site with very detailed , photos of ; www.derosanews.com BIKES !! US Importer /Dist is ; www.albabici.com


----------

